# Wasatch Front Extended Archery Elk Tips for a firs timer



## jmatthews9

So i was hunting down south during the genreal season. I saw loads of elk but due to some circumstances out of my control I couldn't arrow one. Now im getting ready for the wasatch front extended hunt. This is my first year hunting elk and my first year behind the bow. I've fallen in love with it and just love being out in the mountains. 

I really want to arrow an elk, I don't care if its a cow, spike or bull. I would love some advice on where to go. I know they dont really come in till snow is flying.

Any guidance would be great.
Thanks guys


----------



## phorisc

jmatthews9 said:


> So i was hunting down south during the genreal season. I saw loads of elk but due to some circumstances out of my control I couldn't arrow one. Now im getting ready for the wasatch front extended hunt. This is my first year hunting elk and my first year behind the bow. I've fallen in love with it and just love being out in the mountains.
> 
> I really want to arrow an elk, I don't care if its a cow, spike or bull. I would love some advice on where to go. I know they dont really come in till snow is flying.
> 
> Any guidance would be great.
> Thanks guys


i am in a similar situation...first year bow hunting...loving it, planning on hunting the extended Wasatch front. Are you sure that no elk enter that area till snow fall? I kinda take peoples advice like a grain of salt when they say things like that since I had a ton of people saying oh the elk are over in the other canyon etc...and I found them right in the canyon I was hunting. Maybe they do only come during the snow, but that could also be an easy way to clear other hunters out of the area 

-Phorisc


----------



## Jrdnmoore3

I can tell you the well spread idea there are no elk on the extended till there is snow couldnt be more wrong i am hunting the extended area and have been since day one of the elk hunt. Its my first time going after elk with a bow as well have hunted archery deer in the past. All I can you tell is get a really good pair of hiking boots and start walking and i dont mean go walk a few hundred yards I mean go walk 2 miles+ then start looking for animals get away from people and roads anything thats easy to get to wont do you any good. one thing that has helped me a ton and i cant stress enough is trail cams put up as many as you can. I have had a few chances at some small bulls already this year but nothing i would shoot before the rut is in full swing and they are really screaming. The other thing is pretty basic go find water and the last thing i dont know if I mentioned or not is get out there and walk then walk some more and after that walk a little more.


----------



## phorisc

Jrdnmoore3 said:


> I can tell you the well spread idea there are no elk on the extended till there is snow couldnt be more wrong i am hunting the extended area and have been since day one of the elk hunt. Its my first time going after elk with a bow as well have hunted archery deer in the past. All I can you tell is get a really good pair of hiking boots and start walking and i dont mean go walk a few hundred yards I mean go walk 2 miles+ then start looking for animals get away from people and roads anything thats easy to get to wont do you any good. one thing that has helped me a ton and i cant stress enough is trail cams put up as many as you can. I have had a few chances at some small bulls already this year but nothing i would shoot before the rut is in full swing and they are really screaming. The other thing is pretty basic go find water and the last thing i dont know if I mentioned or not is get out there and walk then walk some more and after that walk a little more.


figured as much, thanks for clarifying 
Its kinda sickening how you can't trust the word of others... be it hunters or just random people...not sure who gave that advice...
I had a similar experience...a hunter told me "the elk are over in that other canyon" ...2 times I heard this and they pointed to different canyons...I found elk exactly where I was hunting.
-phorisc


----------



## lunkerjunker

The Wasatch is tough place to hunt with a lot of competition. The guys who are successful have usually worked really hard and spent a lot of time finding their spots. Dont expect them to just give it up to anyone who asks. Jrdnmoore3 if you're hearing bugles and passing on bulls good for you! you have found a great spot. I wouldnt pass up on any good shot up there. In my experience the elk on the front are much less vocal than other places. Calling usally sends the elk to the next canyon. Also, I cant tell you how many times I've heard bugles only to see it was just another hunter calling away sending the elk away. I'm sure some people have had success calling but not me. 
Keep getting out, keep hiking. 
Good Luck.


----------



## bamacpl

I personally saw a herd of elk on the Wasatch Front last week.....3 bulls & the rest cows


----------



## Jrdnmoore3

I'm not hearing much for bugles that's why I am waiting and I have seen one bull in particular just not close enough to get a good shot on yet. Once the rut is over though any shot I get I am taking and the no calling couldn't be more true i just happened to find the water they are going to.


----------



## phorisc

lunkerjunker said:


> The Wasatch is tough place to hunt with a lot of competition. The guys who are successful have usually worked really hard and spent a lot of time finding their spots. Dont expect them to just give it up to anyone who asks. Jrdnmoore3 if you're hearing bugles and passing on bulls good for you! you have found a great spot. I wouldnt pass up on any good shot up there. In my experience the elk on the front are much less vocal than other places. Calling usally sends the elk to the next canyon. Also, I cant tell you how many times I've heard bugles only to see it was just another hunter calling away sending the elk away. I'm sure some people have had success calling but not me.
> Keep getting out, keep hiking.
> Good Luck.


Yup, some guys put so much time into finding those spots...I am mostly glad someone could disprove jmathews9's statement "I know they dont really come in till snow is flying"...frankly, hunting in the snow in some of those canyons can be dangerous(depending how much snow ofcourse)...Anyhow I just wish people wouldnt give false information. I've winter camped for a few years now...the hikes in snow are much harder than any summer/fall hike you'll do...oh and there might be avalanche possibilities in some of those canyons in the wasatch front extended area.

-phorisc


----------



## bamacpl

Yep they are there now.....I spent 5 days/nights up there last week & didn't hear one bugle. 
-I did hear the cows talking amongst each other


----------



## Billy Mumphrey

I think the "snow flies" rumor is more related to the fact that once the snow starts the elk spend more time on south slopes in the morning to get more sun so they are more visible.


----------



## jmatthews9

Ya im not saying that they arent up there. I went scouting the other day and saw a couple cows, a spike and found LOADS of elk signs it just takes work. What i ws infering is that most seem to find greater success when the snow flies, elk are everywhere it just takes work to find them


----------



## phorisc

jmatthews9 said:


> Ya im not saying that they arent up there. I went scouting the other day and saw a couple cows, a spike and found LOADS of elk signs it just takes work. What i ws infering is that most seem to find greater success when the snow flies, elk are everywhere it just takes work to find them


ah k.


----------

